# Abonnent kündigen



## Razzin (9 Oktober 2012)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe folgenende Dummheit begangen.
Ich habe mir ein Abonnent bei Treffpunkt69 angelacht und würde es nun gerne kündigen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen und könnte mir bitte jm vielleicht helfen?

Mfg Razzin


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2012)

Lesen bildet ...
... Startseite des Anbieters, dort auf AGB klicken
Und - oh Wunder - was finden wir da?



> *Artikel 6 Abmeldung, Kündigung und Vertragsauflösung*
> 
> (1) Ein Nutzer ist jederzeit berechtigt, sein kostenloses Profil ohne Angabe von Gründen per Brief, per E-Mail, per Fax abzumelden. Das zuvor geschlossene Vertragsverhältnis ist mit der Abmeldung beendet. Dies gilt nicht für etwaig abgeschlossene entgeltliche Dienste, die gesondert gekündigt werden müssen.
> 
> (2) Bei Inanspruchnahme eines entgeltlichen Dienstes kann der Nutzer jederzeit innerhalb der vereinbarten Kündigungsfristen kündigen. Die Kündigung kann schriftlich (z.B. per Brief oder per Fax) oder über evtl. weitere im dafür vorgesehenen Webseitenbereich „Mein Konto" angezeigte Kündigungswege erfolgen. Zur einwandfreien Identifizierung muss die Kündigung die folgenden Informationen enthalten: E-Mail-Adresse (mit der sich der Nutzer registriert hat) und Benutzername. Sie sollte zudem folgende Informationen enthalten: Vor- und Nachname, Adresse, Kündigungsgrund. Die Kündigung ist persönlich zu unterzeichnen. Wenn nicht anders vereinbart, können kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften, die eine Laufzeit von einem Monat oder länger haben, bis 10 Tage vor Ende der Vertragslaufzeit gekündigt werden. Testabomitgliedschaften mit einer Laufzeit, die geringer als ein Monat ausfällt, können bis 24h vor Ablauf der Testabolaufzeit gekündigt werden.


 
Weitere Erhellung könnte das Verfolgen dieses Links bringen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/2345662/?q=jadorra&o=date


----------



## Razzin (9 Oktober 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Lesen bildet ...
> ... Startseite des Anbieters, dort auf AGB klicken
> Und - oh Wunder - was finden wir da?
> 
> ...


 
Das habe ich schon versucht. Ich habe versucht dort anzurufen, allerdings ist dort eine Ansage, die mir erzählt, dass diese Nummer nicht mehr exestiert. Natürlich war das zwischen 7 und 18 Uhr. Ich habe auch eine Mail an ihre E-Mailadresse geschickt und mir wurde erzählt das diese Adresse auch nicht exestiert.


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2012)

Du sag mal, wie findest Du eigentlich den Schalter Deines Computers ohne Blindenhund?


> Die Kündigung kann schriftlich (z.B. per Brief oder per Fax)


Dann lies verdammt nochmal die AGB, da steht auch eine Postanschrift drin.
Ein bißchen Eigeninitiative können wir doch wohl erwarten, oder?
Wir helfen ja gerne, aber wenn einer zu faul ist ein paar Zeilen zu lesen und seine Schlüsse daraus zu ziehen ...
Um das zu unterstützen sind wir nicht da


----------



## BenTigger (9 Oktober 2012)

Ruhig Brauner ruhig... Nur nicht durchgehen.... alles wird gut...
(Duck flitz und wech )


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2012)

ICH BIN RUHIG ...


----------

